# IBook G4 et livraison



## phil31 (31 Octobre 2003)

Ca y est j'ai abandonné mon PC pour un ibook.
Depuis le temps que j'attendais la mise à jour....
Enfin, j'ai presque abandonné mon PC car je n'ai toujours pas reçu l'IBook. Il est au Luxembourg. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Combien de temps va-t-il mette pour arriver sur mon bureau ou devant la télé ou au fond du jardin ou devant la cheminée...(vive les portables) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un switcher impatient
Merci


----------



## Sebang (1 Novembre 2003)

Ça dépend quand est-ce que tu l'as commandé et depuis quand il est au Luxembourg...
Ceci dit, s'il est déjà au Luxembourg, il ne devrait plus y'en avoir pour longtemps ! Courage ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi ils viennent à peine de me débiter alors !!


----------



## phil31 (1 Novembre 2003)

J'ai commandé un 14" en 933 avec la config de base puisque la mémoire est moins chère ailleurs.
Et pour le disque dur, si besoin est j'en prendrai un externe.
En revanche je n'ai toujours pas était débité...


----------



## Onra (1 Novembre 2003)

phil31 a dit:
			
		

> En revanche je n'ai toujours pas était débité...



Bizarre ça par contre...


----------



## Sebang (1 Novembre 2003)

Oui, c'est bizarre, j'ai été débité un peu plus de 12 heures après avoir passé la commande.
Dans le suivi de commande, c'est passé à Being Assembled cet aprem.
On verra combien de temps ça prendra pour arriver sur mon bureau !


----------



## phil31 (1 Novembre 2003)

Je l'ai comandé avec une remise education.
C'est peut-être ça ou alors apple fait une fleur aux instits 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Juste une question l'ibook est fabriqué à Taiwan ?


----------



## silverefx (2 Novembre 2003)

sauf erreur il vient de Cork (Irelande)...


----------



## Sir (2 Novembre 2003)

silverefx a dit:
			
		

> sauf erreur il vient de Cork (Irelande)...





Tu n'as pas tort , il vient bien de Cork qui est en  *IRLANDE*


----------



## silverefx (2 Novembre 2003)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as pas tort , il vient bien de Cork qui est en  *IRLANDE*



Je suis vraiment une bille en orthographe... Sorry, je copie 100x
L'IRLANDE C'EST BEAU, Y'A PLEIN DE POMMEs AU MILIEU DES TREFLES.
L'IRLANDE C'EST BEAU, Y'A PLEIN DE POMMEs AU MILIEU DES TREFLES.
L'IRLANDE C'EST BEAU, Y'A PLEIN DE POMMEs AU MILIEU DES TREFLES.
L'IRLANDE C'EST BEAU, Y'A PLEIN DE POMMEs AU MILIEU DES TREFLES.
...


----------



## Sebang (2 Novembre 2003)

phil31 a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai comandé avec une remise education.
> C'est peut-être ça ou alors apple fait une fleur aux instits



Ben moi aussi je suis passé par l'Apple Store éducation, mais je suis étudiant... La différence doit etre là alors


----------



## Yip (3 Novembre 2003)

phil31 a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai *comandé* avec une remise education.
> C'est peut-être ça ou alors apple fait une fleur aux *instits*




Tsss, tsss...


----------



## Sir (3 Novembre 2003)

Personne n'est parfait


----------



## phil31 (3 Novembre 2003)

Tu as raison Yip de me le faire remarquer.
Je vais faire plus attention. D'autant plus que je  pense que des instits fréquentent ce forum.
D'ailleurs, pour en avoir une idée, pouvez vous vous manifester ?
Ensuite ma question concernant le lieu de fabrication de l'IBook n'était pas innocente. Sur le suivi de livraison d'apple j'ai lu : 

Activity  Location  Date / Time (GMT) 
 Shipment Picked Up   *TAIPEI,TP, TW*   28 Oct 2003 04:24 
 Cleared Customs   *TAIPEI, TP, TW*   28 Oct 2003 06:00 
 Depart Terminal   *TAIPEI, TP, TW*   28 Oct 2003 18:30 
 Arrive Terminal  LUXEMBOURG, LU, LU  30 Oct 2003 14:00 

Donc que signifie ce TW ?


----------



## Soba (3 Novembre 2003)

TW comme taiwan non ?


----------



## Sir (3 Novembre 2003)

Un peu mon neveu !


----------



## Yip (3 Novembre 2003)

Va voir  ici pour confirmation.


----------



## Sir (3 Novembre 2003)

Yip , le pro de la recherche !


----------



## macinside (3 Novembre 2003)

silverefx a dit:
			
		

> sauf erreur il vient de Cork (Irelande)...



c'est bête ils viennent de taiwan  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 seul les G5 et xserve sont fabriqué actuellement en irlande


----------



## silverefx (3 Novembre 2003)

2 réactions du coup...

1- Ca risque de ne pas accélérer les livraisons si les iBook doivent faire un si long voyage

2- Etant donnée que certain magazin commencent à en recevoir (sur paris en tout cas, mais au compte goutte) on peux espérer que les stocks commencent à se remplir


----------



## mams (3 Novembre 2003)

Quels sont les magasins parisiens qui ont des Ibook G4 ??


----------



## Sir (4 Novembre 2003)

Au derniere nouvelles aucun


----------



## semac (4 Novembre 2003)

Salut,
dit moi as tu été livré depuis de ton Ibook ?
Et si oui combien de temps cela a pris au total ?
merci

@+


----------



## nicky (5 Novembre 2003)

Shipped today !

Hiaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## phil31 (5 Novembre 2003)

nicky a dit:
			
		

> Shipped today !
> 
> Hiaaaaaaaaaa








 Shipped le 28 octobre de Taiwan et toujours bloqué au Luxembourg.
Patience, patience.
Il me tarde de pouvoir manipuler mon premier mac.


----------



## nicky (5 Novembre 2003)

il en aura vu du pays ...

Je ne suis jamais allé à Taïwan !

Quelle chance ...


----------



## méduse à 3 pattes (6 Novembre 2003)

nicky a dit:
			
		

> il en aura vu du pays ...
> 
> Je ne suis jamais allé à Taïwan !
> 
> Quelle chance ...














il aura plein de choses à raconter,
 et toi aussi, n'oublie pas de nous donner tes impressions quand tu l'auras reçu
(qu'est-ce que ça rend la couleur ? C'est granuleux ou pas autour du clavier ? est-ce qu'il chauffe ?...)

@+


----------



## arnaud.ll (6 Novembre 2003)

il parait que certains viennent de recevoir le leur...

Bandes de veinards...

J'ai commandé le mien le 25 octobre

Il a été expédié le 31...

Dans le suivi d'expédition ils ont tout d'abord indiqué le 2 novembre : picked up le 31 à 12 h 30 (GMT)... et le 4 novembre le passage en douane a été fait le 31 à 6 heures (GMT)...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'espère que ça ne va pas être trop long parce que je n'en peux plus, je n'en peux plus, je n'en peux plus d'attendre...

arnaud,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 malgré tout...


----------



## Sebang (6 Novembre 2003)

nicky a dit:
			
		

> Shipped today !
> 
> Hiaaaaaaaaaa



Pareil pour moi, il est parti hier et j'espere comme tout le monde que je l'aurai tres vite !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Parce que la, je vous ecris depuis ma Dreamcast et c'est pas franchement le top meme si ca depanne bien !


----------



## arnaud.ll (6 Novembre 2003)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> Pareil pour moi, il est parti hier et j'espere comme tout le monde que je l'aurai tres vite !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dis moi tu pourrais me ramener des dragées (de) fu(kuo)ka pour que ça passe plus vite...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










J'en ai marre de regarder tous les 15 minutes pour voir si ça a avancé...


----------



## nicky (6 Novembre 2003)

j'ai l'impression que le mien vient de cork, j'ai reçu un mail ce matin m'informant de son départ de l'usine.


----------



## arnaud.ll (6 Novembre 2003)

Des nouvelles du mien...


Ce matin mon compte a été débité par apple...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et son arrivée au luxembourg vient de m'être notifié à 9 h 07...












Il y a fort à perier q'uils ont fait un envoie groupé...

accrochez vous, ils arrivent...

arnaud, impatient mais impatient...


----------



## arnaud.ll (6 Novembre 2003)

Est-ce qu'ils pourraient installer des webcams au dessus de mon coli pour que je le vois... 






Et puis si au passage ils pouvaient en mettre une sur le toit du camion pour que je suive le parcours...


arnaud, hâte, tellement hâte...

Why so much hâte...


----------



## nicky (6 Novembre 2003)

arnaud.ll a dit:
			
		

> Des nouvelles du mien...
> 
> 
> Ce matin mon compte a été débité par apple...



ça c'est le meilleurs moyen de savoir quand tu seras livré ! pour moi ça a toujours été le signe annonciateur du livreur.

N'aurait-il pas confiance en leur aimable clientèle ?


----------



## arnaud.ll (6 Novembre 2003)

Alors voyons...

Nous sommes jeudi matin, donc s'ils se dépêchent je pourrais peut-être l'avoir samedi matin...






 Mais soyons réalistes... ils vont faire le pont lundi et je ne l'aurais qu'en fin de semaine prochaine...


Je crois que je vais me mettre au crochet...

arnaud, qui veut un napperon ?


----------



## phil31 (7 Novembre 2003)

arnaud.ll a dit:
			
		

> Des nouvelles du mien...
> 
> 
> Ce matin mon compte a été débité par apple...
> ...


----------



## phil31 (7 Novembre 2003)

J'ai parlé trop vite.
En allant sur le suivi de commande d'apple, j'ai pu lire : Arrive Terminal  LUXEMBOURG, LU, LU  30 Oct 2003 14:00 
*Depart Terminal  LUXEMBOURG, LU, LU  03 Nov 2003 06:28 * 
Il arrive, il arrive


----------



## arnaud.ll (7 Novembre 2003)

phil31 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai parlé trop vite.
> En allant sur le suivi de commande d'apple, j'ai pu lire : Arrive Terminal  LUXEMBOURG, LU, LU  30 Oct 2003 14:00
> *Depart Terminal  LUXEMBOURG, LU, LU  03 Nov 2003 06:28 *
> Il arrive, il arrive




Il est parti lundi du Luxembourg et tu ne l'as pas encore ? ? ?

Mazette...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Le mien est parti hier soir, il doit être sur paname pour l'heure...

Prions, prions ensemble (non pas contre la maladie de la vache folle) mais pour que les gars ils se dépêchent, s'ils le veulent je leur explique comment venir très très vite chez moi...


arnaud, l'impatience finira par être soulagée...


----------



## eTeks (7 Novembre 2003)

arnaud.ll a dit:
			
		

> Nous sommes jeudi matin, donc s'ils se dépêchent je pourrais peut-être l'avoir samedi matin...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Prends plutôt l'option réaliste, j'ai appelé l'Apple Store tout à l'heure qui m'a dit qu'il n'y avait pas de livraison le samedi matin.

Courage, on finira bien par l'avoir notre iBook  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (je suis dans le même case que toi, le mien étant parti du Luxembourg hier jeudi à 18:07)


----------



## arnaud.ll (7 Novembre 2003)

eTeks a dit:
			
		

> Prends plutôt l'option réaliste, j'ai appelé l'Apple Store tout à l'heure qui m'a dit qu'il n'y avait pas de livraison le samedi matin.
> 
> Courage, on finira bien par l'avoir notre iBook
> 
> ...




Bah tiens, ils ont fait le voyage ensemble ces deux là...

ça fait des petits les Ibooks ? ? ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





arnaud, obsédé par ma livraison...


----------



## nicky (7 Novembre 2003)

Relax,

Tu l'auras surement pour Noël ;-)


----------



## arnaud.ll (7 Novembre 2003)

C'est lundi prochain noël, non ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Il est où l'entrepot que j'aille le chercher, il est où hein, ils est OoooOOôôôOO...


arnaud, mais non je reste calme


----------



## nicky (8 Novembre 2003)

arnaud.ll a dit:
			
		

> C'est lundi prochain noël, non ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pourquoi pas ?

Si t'as payé le supplément TNT "père noël" pour que le gars porte le costume rouge et la barbe blanche.

L'entrepot, il est sur l'A6 quand tu remontes vers Paris, sur la droite


----------



## arnaud.ll (8 Novembre 2003)

Mais c'est que ce n'est pas loin de chez moi ça.. pas du tout loin...

Hum... Est ce que ma tuture va tenir le coup ? ? ? 


Vu sur un site américain citant une conversation avec l'applestore local : " l'ibook g4 933 est celui que apple a produit le moins mais qui a été commandé le plus... "

La majorité ne peut pas toujours se tromper...

arnaud, me trompé-je ?


----------



## nicky (8 Novembre 2003)

"Cher client,

Nous vous remercions de lintérêt que vous portez à notre marque.

Nous avons le plaisir de vous informer que votre commande est sortie 
de production. Cependant, nous rencontrons un délai denviron 4-5 jours 
ouvrables ( en plus de la periode de 3/5 jours ouvrables habituels) 
sur la livraison.

Nous nous excusons pour tout désagrément que cela puisse 
vous causer et nous assurons de faire de notre mieux pour vous 
livrer au plus vite.

Sincères salutations
Apple store"

Voilà qui n'arrange pas nos affaires


----------



## arnaud.ll (8 Novembre 2003)

nicky a dit:
			
		

> "Cher client,
> 
> (...) Cependant, nous rencontrons un délai denviron 4-5 jours
> ouvrables ( en plus de la periode de 3/5 jours ouvrables habituels)
> ...




Tu l'as dit charly...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu l'as commandé quand... Tu en es où de ta commande ?


Le mien étant parti du luxambourg officiellement hier soiret plus probablemen au petit jour ce matin, j'espère que le délai n'est pas du à TNT jet service...


Sinon je pense que je ne vais manger que des clémentines cet hiver et aucune pomme en représaille...

arnaud, faut pas me chercher


----------



## arnaud.ll (8 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour monsieur l'agent, ce serait pour déposer une plainte pour détournement de portable.

Je viens d'apprendre que mon ibook tant attendu viens de passer la douane... aux pays-bas ? ? ? 


Moi pas comprendre, c'est sur le chemin du luxembourg vers Paris ça....


:'(

arnaud, en mer la ligne droite n'est pas toujours la plus rapide mais là j'ai comme un doute...


----------



## phil31 (8 Novembre 2003)

Ca y est je l'ai reçu hier matin.
Comme il est beau......
Autant vous dire que j'ai très peu dormi cette nuit....
Pour tous ceux qui l'attendent, le jeux en vaut la chandelle, mais je pense que je prêche des convertis.
Sinon les questions qur l'aspect du clavier.
L'intérieur est un peu rugueux, même si ce n'est pas exactement le terme. Pour être plus précis, il est très finement strié ce qui donne cet aspect de rugosité.
J'ai été surpirs par la place prise par Panther et autres applications préinstallées 9go au total.
Il faut que je fasse un peu le ménage dans tout ça.
Patience, patience ils arrivent et ils sont beaux


----------



## Souriceau (8 Novembre 2003)

Bon, j'suis un peu emmerdé moi parce que j'arrive pas à avoir le suivi de commande avec TNT... Le numéro que j'ai reçu par mail n'a pas l'air de marcher (depuis 3 jours)... vous faites comment vous exactement ? (c'est pas que j'ai pas envie d'avoir une bonne surprise un matin mais bon... j'aimerais bien pouvoir savoir quand est-ce que je dois être chez moi !)


----------



## eTeks (8 Novembre 2003)

Je viens d'essayer sur http://www.tnt.fr, il faut cliquer sur expéditions internationales à droite de la page d'accueil puis choisir "Suivi de colis", et tu saisis un des numéros qu'on t'a fourni (moi c'est le second numéro qui fonctionnait bien).


----------



## Souriceau (8 Novembre 2003)

Arf oui je suis con j'avais pas choisi internationale... Taiwan c'est pas dans le sud-est de la france alors ?

Quoi ? la terre est ronde !!!!???? Mais faut prévenir les gens !

Bon, je retourne me jeter contre un mur... 

MAJ 2 minutes plus tard : bon bah marche pas non plus "numéro introuvable"... Apple se serait trompé de numéro ?


----------



## Blogiver (9 Novembre 2003)

Sur l'Apple store: "Please try again later to obtain the status of your order."

Ben mince alors, et comment je fais pour suivre ma commande d'iBook alors ?


----------



## nicky (10 Novembre 2003)

Date 
Heure 
Lieu 
Statut 

10 nov. 2003  
Heure 
Lieu 
Statut 

10 nov. 2003  Eindhoven  
Import Received   08:33  
Eindhoven  
Import Received  

08 nov. 2003  
17:45  
Arnhem Hub  
Consignment Received At Transit Point  

08 nov. 2003  
17:44  
Arnhem Hub  
Consignment Passed Through Transit Point  

08 nov. 2003  
03:24  
Northampton Hub  
Consignment Received At Transit Point  

07 nov. 2003  
20:17  
Dublin  






C'est pas ce que j'appelle le plus court chemin !!!

Et notre Arnaud, il a passé le week-end ?
T'as besoin d'une perfu d'OS X


----------



## arnaud.ll (10 Novembre 2003)

nicky a dit:
			
		

> Date
> 
> 
> Et notre Arnaud, il a passé le week-end ?
> T'as besoin d'une perfu d'OS X




Ben oui... et j'ai une bonne nouvelle qui n'est pas sans m'amener dans des états d'impatience ïnconnus...

Out for delivery 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yep, je vais le recevoir aujourd'hui si le livreur ne traîne pas trop...

J'ai vu des posts je ne sais pas si c'est dans ce thread ou un autre...

Pour le suivi de la commande :

Sur apple store choississez état des commandes...

Mettre vos données...

Vous arriverez sur une page où l'on vosu indique votre commande. Une fois que celle-ci est shipped, il y a un numéro qui apparait genre : 8963548 (fictif) c'est un lien vous cliquez et arrivez sur une nouvelle page avec détails de livraison.

Mais ce n'est pas tout, une fois que votre ibook est arrivé chez TNT (au Pays bas) allez sur TNT.com
là choississez votre pays puis prendre suivi des colis.
Dans la case vous allez indiquer le nouveau numéro de suivi qui vous a été donné sur la seconde page de suivi d'apple (celle où il y a les icones avion, camion...)

Cliquez et vous aurez un suivi mis à jour plus rapidement...

Pour le mien, j'attends... j'attends...

arnaud, mais plus pour longtremps...


----------



## semac (10 Novembre 2003)

Ohhhoooooo la chance j'en peux plus je veux mon Ibook !!!!!


@+


----------



## arnaud.ll (10 Novembre 2003)

7 h 41 Créteil out for delivrery
13 h 30 Créteil out for delivrery...

:'( l'a pas bougé...

:'(

:'(

Bon sang, je prends mes patins à roulettes et je fonce à Créteil...

Ca ne va pas se passer comme ça...


arnaud, non mais des fois...


----------



## semac (11 Novembre 2003)

Te plaint pas il va bientôt arriver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 pas moi

@+


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (11 Novembre 2003)

Si tu as commandé à la fnac c pas gagné 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Me suis renseigné, ils ont pas de délais. Il pense vers la fin du mois voire début décembre.

J'espère que tu seras livré avant


----------



## arnaud.ll (11 Novembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Te plaint pas il va bientôt arriver
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Je ne me plaint pas, moooÔaaa monsieur.... je gromelle d'impatience, c'est tout...


Aîe pour la FNAC ça doit être pénible (y a pas moyen de l'anuler.... et de passer par le store...)

la patience est une vertu et aussi une fleur...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




arnaud, qui ne voit franchement pas le rapport


----------



## semac (11 Novembre 2003)

Arrête je vais chialer !!!!! c'est pas possible, il me le faut sinon je me jette par la fenêtre !!
En même temps j'habite au Rdc, mais il est surélevé quand même !!
Je ne suis pas passer par la Fnac, mais par une boite avec laquelle je bosse pour mon job !! ils sont Apple Center et non revendeur agréé, ça ira donc peux être un peu plus vite, enfin j'espère sinon j'saute, j'suis cap !!

@+


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (11 Novembre 2003)

Pour un ibook portable, moi je passe sans hésiter par la fnac. En cas de pixel mort ou autre, tu ramènes et t'en commande un autre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Après si c une grosse machine et que je dois utiliser l'adc là pas le choix c le store....


----------



## arnaud.ll (11 Novembre 2003)

Zzz steeve zzZ a dit:
			
		

> Pour un ibook portable, moi je passe sans hésiter par la fnac. En cas de pixel mort ou autre, tu ramènes et t'en commande un autre



rhaaaa... j'espère que je n'aurais pas de pixels morts... déjà que mon toutou est mort il y a trois ans et que Dieu n'a pas d'appelcare...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je crois que c'est au dessus de cinq PM qu'ils remplacent chez aPpel non ? ? ?

Pour Semac... Nan saute pas...

Ou attends au moins que je me ramène avec mon numérique... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




arnaud, c'est beau la solidarité du sol qui rebondit en pleine face...


----------



## semac (11 Novembre 2003)

Ok pour le numérique, mais il faudra négocier les droits d'utilisation des images que cèderait à ma dulciner !!
ça va te couter un max 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+


----------



## Souriceau (12 Novembre 2003)

Bon je dois avoir deux mains gauches parce que je n'arrive pas à avoir le suivi de commande, par contre l'argent a été prélevé hier. Donc est-ce que les gens qui l'ont reçu peuvent me dire combien de temps il y a eu pour eux entre le prélèvement et la livraison ?


----------



## phil31 (12 Novembre 2003)

Souriceau a dit:
			
		

> Bon je dois avoir deux mains gauches parce que je n'arrive pas à avoir le suivi de commande, par contre l'argent a été prélevé hier. Donc est-ce que les gens qui l'ont reçu peuvent me dire combien de temps il y a eu pour eux entre le prélèvement et la livraison ?



Prélevé le 30 octobre et livré le 7 novembre.
Soit 5 jours ouvrables
Courage, il arrive


----------



## phil31 (12 Novembre 2003)

Pour les impatients allez faire un tour  là (ibbok G4)


----------



## Sir (12 Novembre 2003)

C'est ton site ?


----------



## kokua (12 Novembre 2003)

Eh bien on est dans la même situation
j' ai commandé mon ib-g4 le 28/10
14"-933 mem basse ( j'ajouterais moi-même la barette )
mais j' ai opté pour un disque 60go
je suis via le store, l'order status
   Cleared Customs	 TAIPEI, TP, TW	 31 Oct 2003 06:00
   Shipment Picked Up	 TAIPEI, TP, TW	 31 Oct 2003 15:04
   Depart Terminal	 TAIPEI, TP, TW	 03 Nov 2003 14:30
   Arrive Terminal	 LUXEMBOURG, LU, LU	 05 Nov 2003 12:59
   Depart Terminal	 LUXEMBOURG, LU, LU	 06 Nov 2003 18:07
mercredi 12, j' attends toujours alors que j' habite à bruxelles ( 2 h en voiture ) ???
Le pire, je crois que le colis va encore passer par l' Irlande pour revenir en Belgique ?!?
Enfin quand on est macmaniaque on a beaucoup de patience et on pardonne beaucoup a la pomme ( jusqu'à demain ) ;-&gt;


----------



## Souriceau (12 Novembre 2003)

Honnêtement moi je pardonne que moyennement... Je trouve pas ça super normal de tel délais, surtout que j'ai bien demandé au moment de la commande quel serait le temps de livraison, et on m'a répondu "non on n'a pas de problème avec les ibook, c'est pas comme les powerbook"... no coments...

Je hais le commerce à flux tendus...


----------



## nicky (12 Novembre 2003)

Une fois j'ai lu qu'apple ne serait pas au top question marketing.
Moi je trouve qu'ils sont balaises.

Quand on commande on s'aperçois que le délai de livraison = délai de fabrication + livraison !

C'est pas beau ça


----------



## arnaud.ll (12 Novembre 2003)

Bon n'alors...

Une fois au Luxembourg, les ibooks partent aux Pays-Bas où ils sont embarqués par un autre distributeurs... Comptez trois jours pour le recevoir une fois qu'il est là bas...

Comment je le sais ? 

Mais parce que je l'ai eu lundi après midi pardi ! ! ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Excusez moi mais c'est trop de la balle...

Tony Hawk pro skater est excellent même s'il ralenti quand on joue à deux en écran splitté...

Le reste est à l'avenant de ce que j'attendais : beau, fluide, intégré...

J'adore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Il faut dire que je passe de Mac OS 8.6 à Panther... Quel bond de géant...

Du coté de la chaleur, nos poignets seront épargnés mais attention aux genous, c'est là que ça chauffe un peu. Rien de brûlant pour autant.

J'ai réussi à planter classic en essayant d'installer Cubase VST 24 qui ne passe pas :'( Mas panther fonctionne sans problème.

De même alors que sous 8.6 je pouvais convertir un CDI (oui un CDI) de Cure (show), le mac ne le reconnait pas... Va falloir que je trouve un moyen de le convertir sur mon vieux mac et surtout de le transférer vers mon ibook... pas facile facile...

Très très bonne nouvelle (pour moi) je n'ai aucun pixel mort sur l'écran 14' qui est d'ailleurs plus grand que mon sony 15 sf2 (c'est normal). La luminosité est top. Par contre l'angle de vision vertical n'est pas énorme. la luminosité est vite trop claire si on est trop haut ou trop bas.

Pour les couleurs, personnelement je ne les trouve pas choquante, le gris et le blanc se mariant plutot bien. En fait, par rapport aux photos que j'avais vues, le gris est beaucoup plus clair que ce que j'attendais.

J'ai pas mal utilisé Itunes... (depuis le temps que j'en rêvais)... Les transferts sont suffisement rapides pour qu'on ne patiente pas... Surtout avec la lecture automatique des morceaux une fois chargés...

Enfin, la question que tout le monde se pose : l'autonomie : ben alors j'ai eu un affichage jusqu'à 7 heures... bien sûr avec batterie pleine et aucune appli en route. En moyenne j'estime à 4 h avec un bon usage. Par contre tony hawk vide la batterie très rapidement (trois heures au grand max, mais on était deux sur un clavier sans fil)...

Bref je peux vous le dire... je suis heureux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




arnaud, heureux il vous dit...


----------



## eTeks (12 Novembre 2003)

Merci Arnaud pour tes remarques.
Le mien arrive ce matin... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je n'étais pas là lundi pour le réceptionner


----------



## semac (12 Novembre 2003)

AAaaaaaaargggghhh bande de chanceux !!! 
j'ai commandé le miens le 30/11/03 et je l'attend toujouuuuuuurs
j'en peux plus !! je le veux mon Iboooooooook

@+


----------



## arnaud.ll (12 Novembre 2003)

Arf pas de bol... C'est ma concierge qui l'a réceptionné... (heureusement que je l'avais prévenue)... Pour les voeux elle aura droit à deux boites de chocolat au lieu d'une... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Semac, je crois qu'il va falloir que tu patientes encore un tout petit peu... le mien je l'avais commandé le 25.

arnaud, lé tellement bien, je l'aime, il est beau...


----------



## eTeks (13 Novembre 2003)

Voilà il est là le p'tit iBook 12' 800 MHz tout beau, tout joli, tout... petit. 
Je suis en train de tout réinstaller parce que j'ai partitionné le disque dur pour avoir une partition pour LinuxPPC.
Au fait quelle distribution me conseillez-vous (la version Mandrake 9.1 que j'avais téléchargée ne fonctionne pas bien à l'installation) ?

A+


----------



## semac (13 Novembre 2003)

mmmmmmppffffffff je viens d'avoir mon apple center qui m'a dit qu'il n'était pas prévu avant la semaine prochaine  !!!!!!
j'en peu pluuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuus

@+


----------



## kokua (13 Novembre 2003)

Ah si Apple pouvais switcher de livreur !!!


----------



## Blogiver (13 Novembre 2003)

arnaud.ll a dit:
			
		

> le mien je l'avais commandé le 25.



Arrrrgh, jamais je ne pourrais avoir une telle patience.


----------



## kokua (13 Novembre 2003)

Séieusement, deux semaines d' attente ( à vu de nez ),
c' est rien comparez au premier G4 haut de gamme que j' avais commandé il y' a des lustres.
Non seulement j' ai attendu des mois, mais en plus j' avais reçu une machine avec 50 MHz de moins, commander sur l' Expo.
Rappel : Premier G4 AGP, 500MHz 256Mo-26Go devenu 450 Mhz.

Il est clair qu' Apple prend sa base pour de la ... tant qu' on achete pas un cluster ( 1100 G5 ), on se trouve au bas de la liste.

Malgré tout, je ne vais pas Switcher !

@+, aloha


----------



## kokua (13 Novembre 2003)

Ah eTeks,

tu me fais espèrer !
Nos iBooks ont voyagés ensemble ( Lux 6 nov 18:07 ),
mais moi je l' attends toujours
sans doute demain ou après-demain

allez, merci pour l' espoir

aloha


----------



## semac (13 Novembre 2003)

kokua a dit:
			
		

> Ah si Apple pouvais switcher de livreur !!!



Super d'accord avec ça !! je veux mon Ibook !!

@+


----------



## kokua (15 Novembre 2003)

Reçu aujourd'hui 14 novembre

Dear,

We do apologise for the delay in delivering your order.
We have recently experienced slight delays with some of the orders transiting Luxemburg, and our logistics team is working very hard to resolve this issue as quickly as possible.
We would like to reassure you that your order will be shipped from this depot as soon as this issue has been resolved, which according to our logistics team this should be early next week.

Sincerest apologies for this delay, please be assured that this of course is not something Apple planned or predicted and we are taking this issue very seriously to prevent it from happening again in the future. 

Thanking you in advance for your comprehension in this matter,

Best Regards,

Jane
Apple Store Europe
The Apple Store Team
Hollyhill Industrial Estate
Hollyhill
Cork
Ireland
UK- 0800 039 1010-Option 2
France-0800 046 046-Option 2


Thank you for choosing the Apple Store

Eh bien je le regrettes !!!

Je switch du moins le temps d' y penser 
Haaarrrggghhhh


----------



## Mulder (15 Novembre 2003)

Ça ne métonnerait pas que cela vienne plutôt de TNT-Jet Services avec laquelle j'ai de très mauvaises expériences.


----------



## nicky (15 Novembre 2003)

Je pense que pour limiter les coûts de livraison, apple procède à des envois groupés, pas vous ?

Moi si


----------



## kokua (15 Novembre 2003)

Perso, plutot qu' une livraison offerte, j' aurai bien mis quelques euros de plus pour être livrer plus rapidement. De toute facon, ces quelques euros, je les ai payé en " prètant " la somme à Apple avant la livraison ( 1600  au TAEG de 15%-Taux bancaire, sur quatre semaines ).

Soit vivement les boutiques Apple réelles en Europe.





aloha


----------



## Mulder (15 Novembre 2003)

kokua a dit:
			
		

> De toute facon, ces quelques euros, je les ai payé en " prètant " la somme à Apple avant la livraison ( 1600  au TAEG de 15%-Taux bancaire, sur quatre semaines ).


Oui. Et encore l'Apple Store ne prélève-t-il les CB qu'à l'expédition des produits ce qui n'est malheureusement pas le cas de toutes les sociétés de VPC.


----------



## kokua (15 Novembre 2003)

PC
Je suis PC
Je suis PC d' Apple

Je ne suis Pas Content d' Apple

cf tous les posts

bien urbain, aloha


----------



## Blogiver (15 Novembre 2003)

Grrrrr... je me suis réjouis trop vite. Le mien est bloqué à Taipei depuis 2 jours.


----------



## Souriceau (15 Novembre 2003)

Bah moi il est parti de Taipei le 5 et je l'attends tjrs. Il est arrivé le 13 au luxembourg, reparti dans la foulée, mais apparemment ils avaient pas envie de le livrer aujourd'hui (faut quand même pas plus d'une journée pour faire Luxembourg-Paris...) Là où je suis énervé, c'est que cette semaine il y avait toujours du monde chez moi, et que la semaine prochaine ça sera pas le cas... Donc je le sens venir gros comme une maison, le livreur va passer et repartir direct... ET LA CA M'ENERVE PLUS QUE BEAUCOUP ! La prochaine fois je leur demande de me l'envoyer par la poste... ça ira plus vite...

C'est un coup à vous dégoutter d'acheter sur le net. Je le redis : raz le bol du commerce à flux tendus !


----------



## kokua (15 Novembre 2003)

Cour-rage, cour-rage,
le mien est parti de Taipei le 31, arrivé au Lux le 3
reparti du lux le 6 et depuis j' attends alors qu' eTeks avec le même parcours la recu ???


----------



## petitevieille (15 Novembre 2003)

bonjour les enfants,

je suis un switcher tout frais qui attend son ibook G4 commandé sur l'applestore...

il est parti de Taipei le 13/11, mais depuis, le tracking apeule n'affiche rien d'autre que le "Shipment Picked Up" à Taipei, alors que j'ai vu ici-même que le tracking affichait d'autres infos dans la même journée, en principe...

Par ailleurs, que fait le livreur si le destinataire n'est pas chez lui ? (je suis pas souvent chez moi.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

merci pour votre aide.


----------



## macinside (16 Novembre 2003)

petitevieille a dit:
			
		

> Par ailleurs, que fait le livreur si le destinataire n'est pas chez lui ? (je suis pas souvent chez moi..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



il te laisse un mot et il repasse plus tard


----------



## petitevieille (16 Novembre 2003)

merci. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ben il va pas être déçu le livreur: j'habite à la campagne, probablement assez loin de chez le transporteur (c'est TNT, c'est ça ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )... Il a intérêt à aimer voyager s'il doit revenir 50 fois.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... et ça me fera attendre d'autant plus.


----------



## kokua (16 Novembre 2003)

Plus sérieusement, il te laisse un mot de passage avec dessus le numéro de la centrale. Tu y télephones donne ton numéro client ou référence reprit sur le message et on te fourni un rendez-vous de passage ( une fourchette plutôt ), sinon tu peux te rendre à la centrale de disrtibution aux heures de bureau avec justificatif ( bon de commande, carte ID, ...)
Attention, au bout de trois passage, le colis repart chez l' expéditeur ( Apple ) et là ...

Je ne suis pas sûr des info mais c' est a  peu près ca .


Une autre solution que j' ai déjà testé : tu laisse ton numéro de portable sur un papoer plié que tu laisse contre ta sonnette de porte avec la mention " message pour livreur". S'il est sympa il te sonne, tu lui donne une adresse de livraison OU TU ES ( pas trop loin qd même ), et il fait le déplacement. Pense à le remercier par un petit pourboire.

Ceci dit bienvenue dans la communauté MAC, l' autre monde karma-lesque.
Et surtout prend ton mal en patience, compte deux à trois semaines pour la livraison.

Salut


----------



## Blogiver (16 Novembre 2003)

petitevieille a dit:
			
		

> il est parti de Taipei le 13/11, mais depuis, le tracking apeule n'affiche rien d'autre que le "Shipment Picked Up" à Taipei



Idem pour moi...


----------



## Pavlov (17 Novembre 2003)

Le mien est bloqué à la douane (Zurich) depuis 5 jours... Est ce que les nouveau iBook ont une tête à faire de la contrebande??? Non mais...
Pavlov, Enervé!


----------



## Sebang (17 Novembre 2003)

Demain, je retente d'appeller Apple et s'ils me disent qu'il est toujours pas parti de Taiwan, ça va chi.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ceci dit, faut relativiser, ce n'est qu'un ordi. En attendant par contre, je paye mon forfait adsl sans m'y connecter car plus d'ordi...


----------



## kokua (17 Novembre 2003)

Si tu n' as plus d' ordi, comment nous écris-tu ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Ceci dit bonne chance, j' ai essayé plusieurs fois de télephoner ( option 2 ), mais tous les opérateurs sont toujours occupés.
Heureusement que l' appel est gratuit, car des appels de 30' sans réponses, ...

Pour ma part j'ai utilisé un autre système :
J' ai pris toutes les adresses d' apple, et j' ai envoyé un message à toutes ces adresses. Je l' ai réexpedié toutes les 10 minutes et par miracle le lendemain matin j' avais une réponse ( voir post antérieur ).
Le SPAM du client.

Par précaution, mon message avait comme objet mon numéro de commande et comme en-tête " Ce message vous sera envoyé en boncle jusqu' à sa réponse".

"This message will automatically be RE-send until reply

Order day +17

Could someone reply please
Quelqu' un peut-il répondre s'il vous plaît !

Date: Wed, 12 Nov 2003
To: applestore.pays@euro.apple.com, applestore.uk@euro.apple.com, delivery@euro-preval-p.apple.com, info@apple.com, newacc-nov@euromailer.lists.apple.com, News@InsideApple.apple.com, senews-nov@euromailer.lists.apple.com, email@euro.apple.com
From: 
Subject: Wxxxxxx
Cc:
Bcc:
X-Attachments:

Bonjour,



J' ai commandé l' iBook le 28 octobre, espérant le recevoir en début du mois.
Grâce à la fonction de l' order status du site, je le suis jour à jour
Aujourd' hui il en est à ce stade

IBOOK 14.1/933G4
256MB SDRAM - 2 DIMMs
60GB Ultra ATA Drive
DVD-ROM/CD-RW Combo Drive
No Airport Card-FN
None	
Not Applicable	
KEYBD/MAC OS Combo
IBOOK 14.1/933G4/256/60/CMBO/FN; 1 shipped on 01/11/2003
Ship via: Kuhne &amp; Nagel N.V.	Tracking Number: 800xxxxxx


shipped on 01/11/2003, donc en livraison rapide, je devrais le recevoir au plus tard le 6/11 !

Je consulte le shipment status

View the status of your shipment below.

Web Order Number:	Wxxxxxx


 Carrier Name	 Tracking Number
 KUEHNE &amp; NAGEL HIGH TECH LOGISTICS	 800xxxxxxxx

The following items signed for by:
HTLKNL031106xxxxxx
 Product Description	 Product Number	 Product Quantity
 IBOOK 14.1/933G4/256/60/CMBO/FN


 Activity	 Location	 Date / Time (GMT)
 Cleared Customs	 TAIPEI, TP, TW	 31 Oct 2003 06:00
 Shipment Picked Up	 TAIPEI, TP, TW	 31 Oct 2003 15:04
 Depart Terminal	 TAIPEI, TP, TW	 03 Nov 2003 14:30
 Arrive Terminal	 LUXEMBOURG, LU, LU	 05 Nov 2003 12:59
 Depart Terminal	 LUXEMBOURG, LU, LU	 06 Nov 2003 18:07


Shipment 2 of 2


 Carrier Name	 Tracking Number
 TNT EXPRESS WORLDWIDE	 800xxxxxxxxxx

Celui-ci n' a pas bougé depuis le 6.

Nous sommes le 12 novembre, soit 15 jours après la commande.
Notez que ma carte de crédit à été débitée le 1/11.

Je vous demande donc pour la ènième fois, en espérant enfin avoir une réponse,
QUAND AURAIS-JE MA COMMANDE ?

Je comprends que la fabrication de la machine n'est pas en cause,
ce qui est assez exceptionnel pour Apple,
et que le problème se situe plutôt à la livraison.

Je vous propose dès lors de SWITCHER de prestataire.

Bref, j' attends votre réponse, un minimum de respect envers la clientèle fidèle depuis une décenie.

Sincères salutations

xxx
"

Je vous conseil de faire pareil, en tant que client, le minimum pour Apple est de nous répondre et si il faut utiliser des moyens tel que l' insistance, tant pis.

Plus nombreux nous serons à réclamer notre dût, et à afficher notre mécontentement, plus vite Apple corrigera le tir pour son image.


----------



## nicky (17 Novembre 2003)

Selon Apple,

Le mien est soit disant en Hollande depuis 7 jours et il attendrait d'être pris en charge par TNT !!!

Chez TNT, y sont au courant de rien et y renvoi vers Apple.

A mon avis, ils sont encore en train de le fabriquer, oui !

J'ai déjà commandé par l'apple store et quand le produit est en stock, c'est très rapide.

Bref il arrivera quand il sera fabriqué ou alors sacrément défoncé après une telle escale en Hollande !


----------



## semac (17 Novembre 2003)

Je regarde même plus ou qu'y l'est
je veux mon Ibook

@+


----------



## nicky (17 Novembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Je regarde même plus ou qu'y l'est
> je veux mon Ibook
> 
> @+



"Cher client,


Nous sommes heureux de vous informer que TNT ont votre 
commande en leur possession et vont vous la livrer dans 1 à 2 jours ouvrés.


Merci de votre patience.,
Léquipe Apple Store"

Encore un peu de patience


----------



## nicky (17 Novembre 2003)

Par contre mon numéro de borderau, si je veux suivre ma comande ... Je peux me gratter pour l'avoir


----------



## Sir (18 Novembre 2003)

Pour avoir un ibook g4 800 a Noel , il faut commander combien de temps avant ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sir.
P.S : Ce n'est pas une question ironique , serieusement .


----------



## semac (18 Novembre 2003)

Marre d'être patient !! j'veux être complé moiiiiii !!

@+


----------



## Pavlov (18 Novembre 2003)

Ca fait maintenant 6 jours qu'il est bloqué à la douane de Zurich. Ils f..tent quoi B...el !!! Je sais bien qu'après le récentes votations en la politique d'immigration Suisse va se durcir. Mais là j'ai carrément peur qu'ils l'aient passé à tabac et balancé en taule comme un vulgaire clandestin 
Pavlov, désespéré, désabusé...emmerdé.


----------



## kokua (18 Novembre 2003)

Aujourd' hui, ça fait vingt jours que j' ai commandé et toujours rien ...

ceci dit, il y a de fortes chances, et c'est à espèrer qu' apple aura règlé ses problèmes de livraison et vu le lancement de deux mois ( 20/12 ), les stocks seront présent chez les revendeurs et sur le store.

donc ne t' en fait pas trop, mais commande au-moins une semaine à l' avance ( surtout que ce sera le rush de Noël ) et continue à surveiller régulièrement ce forum, en particulier cette rubrique.

@+


----------



## petitevieille (18 Novembre 2003)

voilà ce que me dit le suivi de mon ibouque:

Activity	 Location	 Date / Time (GMT)
 Shipment Picked Up	 TAIPEI, TP, TW	 13 Nov 2003 04:33
 Arrive Terminal	 LUXEMBOURG, LU, LU	 17 Nov 2003 09:12


J'ai cru lire plus haut (ou sur un autre topic) que les ibook se plaisaient bien au Luxembourg, et qu'ils y restaient longtemps...


----------



## semac (18 Novembre 2003)

Malheureusement oui !! le Luxembourg semble être la destination privilégié des Ibook cette année !!

@+


----------



## kokua (18 Novembre 2003)

Ben il doit tenir companie au mien qui est là depuis le 6/11.
Qui sait s'ils restent coincés 9 mois, on aura des petits;
et on pourra lire sur ce forum :
" posté le 20 aout 2004
super j' ai enfin reçu mon iBook G4/933 et en plus j' ai reçu un nouvel iBook G5/2GHz ( j' exagère un peu )"

On peut rêver


----------



## semac (18 Novembre 2003)

Avec tous les Ibook bloqués, ils doivent se payer du bon temps eux au moins !!

@+


----------



## kokua (18 Novembre 2003)

Ouais, d'  ailleurs conseil à ceux qui vont le reçevoir ( faut pas perdre espoir ), faites leur passer un alchool-test ( hic ! ).


----------



## semac (18 Novembre 2003)

Le pire c'est que je suis sur qu'il y a des douaniers quelque part qui se foute de notre gueule car ils suivent ce que l'on dit avec des Ibook en attentent de livraison !!!!
Mais c bien sur, mais oui c'est ça, c'est eux qui squat nos mac !!!!

Bah quoi c'est toujours pareil, j'essai de passer le temps en attendant mon Ibook !!

@+


----------



## kokua (18 Novembre 2003)

Peut-être que les douaniers vont reçevoir un PC gratuit de M$ !

Eh ben, ils seront pas la bienvenue au temple !












petit lama


----------



## Blogiver (18 Novembre 2003)

kokua a dit:
			
		

> Ben il doit tenir companie au mien qui est là depuis le 6/11.



Le mien est également dans le lot depuis ce matin. Pourvu qu'ils soient envoyés avant la fin de la semaine...


----------



## kokua (18 Novembre 2003)

Et un tibétain, un de plus ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




petit lama


----------



## dodobis (18 Novembre 2003)

Pour le mien, il vient de "quitter le terminal"... Pour aller où et quand? A suivre....

IBOOK 12.1/800G4/640/60/CMBO/KBOS-F/F
 Z08502XWT

 Cleared Customs
 TAIPEI, TP, TW
 12 Nov 2003 06:00

 Shipment Picked Up
 TAIPEI, TP, TW
 12 Nov 2003 13:19

 Depart Terminal
 TAIPEI, TP, TW
 13 Nov 2003 14:30

 Arrive Terminal
 LUXEMBOURG, LU, LU
 17 Nov 2003 09:29

 Depart Terminal
 LUXEMBOURG, LU, LU
 17 Nov 2003 16:04


----------



## Sir (18 Novembre 2003)

Si tu as de la chance , tu le recevra dans pas longtemps sinon la semaine prochaine .
Sir.


----------



## semac (18 Novembre 2003)

kokua a dit:
			
		

> Et un tibétain, un de plus ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai comme un goût de déjà vu !!! FightCLub, nous on va créer MacTibetinClub !! on va faire une super secte avec plein de super pouvoir !!!!!

Faut qu'j'arrête le café le matin !!!

@+


----------



## semac (18 Novembre 2003)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Si tu as de la chance , tu le recevra dans pas longtemps sinon la semaine prochaine .
> Sir.



+ de 15 jours d'attente j'appelle pas ça de la chance !!

@+


----------



## kokua (18 Novembre 2003)

8h50, on sonne à ma porte, je tombe du lit ( j'ai bossé toute la nuit  ).
Première idée qui me trotte : TNT.

Eh oui, c' est TNT.
Youpie, allé-louis-ya, oh merci grand daï lama, que tous les manitous soient bénis, ...


















































J' ouvre laporte et là DESILLUSION, dans la main du livreur, un tout petit paquet, rikki-ki. FCexpress que j' ai commandé simultanément.


-" un seul paquet "
-" oui, le deuxième ( mon iBook ) suit "
-" je l' aurais demain alors "
-" oui, même aujourd' hui, y a quelqu' un chez vous en journée" 
Heureusement que oui

Plus que quelques heures ...
A coté des 21 jours d' attente, ça devrait passer ...


















NB Au sujet du tracking TNT, j' avais signalé que mon numéro donnait out of delivery chez un type en hollande, en fait c' est un de leur sous-traitant " Flextronics Logistics, Venray, NL " et sur le status de ma commande au store d' apple, mon colis est toujours au lux ( depuis le 6 ), donc ne vous fier pas trop au status order ...


----------



## kokua (18 Novembre 2003)

21 jours ( enfin, j' attend confirmation ), qui dit mieux ...

petit lama qui commence à appercevoir la lumière.
je suis en train de léviter, je crois que dans quelques heures j' attendrai le Karma


----------



## semac (18 Novembre 2003)

RRRrraaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhh et moi j'attend toujours !!!!!
19 jours d'attente ! je sais pas pourquo mais j'ai comme l'impression que je vais pulvériser ton petit record !!!
bouuuuuuhhhoououuuuuu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





























@+


----------



## méduse à 3 pattes (18 Novembre 2003)

&gt; 19 jours d'attente !

le plus dur est fait, maintenant faut espérer qu'en plus il n'aura pas de pixels morts !!!


----------



## mams (19 Novembre 2003)

4 Jours d'attente depuis ma commande et mon Ibook est déjà là.  Merci la FNAC !!

L'Apple Store c'est bien mais je vais acheter ma barette de RAM et me l'installer moi-même ca ira plus vite que d'attendre l'AS pour une config personnalisée si simple !!

- Commandé le Jeudi 13/11
- Livré le Lundi 17/11

Désolé


----------



## Pavlov (19 Novembre 2003)

21 jours, ici aussi... dont les 6 derniers "bloqué à la douane"... Ils ont du l'oublier derière un bureau et je le receverrai jamais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est vraiment en dessous de tout. 
Dire que j'ai commandé du matos photo aux étatzunis (Canon EOS 10D et objectifs...) un mardi et le vendredi de la même semaine le livreur sonnait à ma porte!!! Ca fait réfléchir...Non? 
Je pense qu'apple devrait donner le choix aux acheteurs sur le type d'expédition souhaitée, par ex:
Livraison gratuite - à pied par la chine (pour les amateur de contrepétries
Livraison "foutage de gueule par TNT" (le Titanic aurait mis moins de temps s'il avait pas coulé...) pour ceux qui veulent mettre leur nerfs à l'épreuve
Livraison sérieuse par UPS pour 60 ou même 70$ pour les gens qui n'ont pas de temps à perdre.

Pavlov qui pète un cable cette fois-ci


----------



## cinto (19 Novembre 2003)

mams a dit:
			
		

> 4 Jours d'attente depuis ma commande et mon Ibook est déjà là.  Merci la FNAC !!
> 
> L'Apple Store c'est bien mais je vais acheter ma barette de RAM et me l'installer moi-même ca ira plus vite que d'attendre l'AS pour une config personnalisée si simple !!
> 
> ...



tu l'as commandé dans une Fnac parisienne?

J'en ai commandé un le 14 novembre et le vendeur m'a tout de suite parlé d'un  délai de 2 à 3 semaine minimum...


----------



## semac (19 Novembre 2003)

Et ben mon vieux on peut dire que t'es né sous une bonne étoile toi alors !!

@+


----------



## arnaud.ll (19 Novembre 2003)

Le mien comandé le 25 octobre m'a été livré le 10 novembre...

Le suivi TNT (c'est à dire une fois que le portable a quitté le luxembourg pour les pays-bas est bien plus efficace - prendre le deuxième numéro de suivi sur l'apple store status order et le mettre dans la case de suivi TNT) est bien meilleur que celui d'apple.

À la question pourquoi ça traine pour certain et pas d'autres, j'ai ma petite idée. Ils livrent par ordre alphabétique du prénom...

arnaud, privilégié...

PS. La FNAC a du en commandé un gros stock et les a dans ses propres entrepots...

PPS. dedieu qu'il est beau mon ibook g4 933 384







 la lenteur de la pensée amène à la sagesse...
la rapidité des G4... Humpf... désolé chérie...


----------



## kokua (19 Novembre 2003)

Devinez, ce sera 22 jours !
J' ai attendu toute la journée et soeur TNT n'est pas venu.

Enfin le tracking fonctionne

18 nov. 2003 12:30 Brussels Hub Potential Connection Delay
18 nov. 2003 09:18 Brussels Delivered
18 nov. 2003 07:52 Brussels Out For Delivery
18 nov. 2003 06:00 Brussels Import Received
18 nov. 2003 05:47 Brussels Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point
18 nov. 2003 04:58 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point
18 nov. 2003 04:57 Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point
18 nov. 2003 00:46 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point
18 nov. 2003 00:44 Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point
18 nov. 2003 00:32 Eindhoven Shipped From Originating Depot
17 nov. 2003 23:52 Eindhoven Shipped From Originating Depot
17 nov. 2003 22:57 Eindhoven Consignment Received At Transit Point
17 nov. 2003 21:42 Eindhoven Consignment Received At Transit Point 

Il y a deux listes, premier colis reçu, en ce qui concerne mon iBook
&gt; Potential Connection Delay aaaarghhh, je meurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Ce qui est encore plus râlant, c' est que le centre de tri est à 5' de chez moi, demain j'y vais.

Alleï, je viens de téléphoner à TNT, attente, renvoi vers d' autres services, service commercial unilingue néérlandophone ( les suisses connaissent çà ).
" Le kolis, allei il mandueer le van", ... enfin je l' auté deamin dans la première fournée ( mais çà reste une promesse TNT ??? ).

Je crois que je vais inventé une nouvelle race, le moine tibétain terroriste


----------



## Blogiver (19 Novembre 2003)

La malédiction est rompue !

Mon iBook a quitté le Luxembourg ajourd'hui.

Shipment Picked Up  TAIPEI, TP, TW  13 Nov 2003 12:25 
 Arrive Terminal  LUXEMBOURG, LU, LU  17 Nov 2003 09:06 
 Depart Terminal  LUXEMBOURG, LU, LU  18 Nov 2003 14:21


----------



## kokua (19 Novembre 2003)

Ouais, maintenant il va faire un petit séjour en Hollande


----------



## semac (19 Novembre 2003)

kokua a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que je vais inventé une nouvelle race, le moine tibétain terroriste



KOKUAAAaaaa reprend toi soi digne de ton rang de moine du 100ème !!
Souffle bien fort, respire et met toi en position du Lama qui pense
Ouuulllaaa y faut qu'j'arrette de méditer moiii

@+


----------



## mams (19 Novembre 2003)

Commnadé à la FNAC Digitale !!


----------



## semac (19 Novembre 2003)

Trôt tard on attend depuis 3 semaines on va pas recommander ailleur !!

@+


----------



## Pavlov (19 Novembre 2003)

Ca y est, aujourd'hui ca fait une semaine exactement que mon iBook est immobilisé à la douane de Zürich...
Vu le niveau de performance de TNT je ne pense pas le récupérer cette semaine. Mon iBook G3 est vendu et je vais le livrer à son nouveau propriétaire vendredi. Commencera alors pour moi la traversée du désert... sans mac


----------



## semac (19 Novembre 2003)

moi je parierai sur la semaine prochaine au mieux !!
allez courage

@+


----------



## dodobis (20 Novembre 2003)

arnaud.ll a dit:
			
		

> Le suivi TNT (c'est à dire une fois que le portable a quitté le luxembourg pour les pays-bas est bien plus efficace - prendre le deuxième numéro de suivi sur l'apple store status order et le mettre dans la case de suivi TNT) est bien meilleur que celui d'apple.


Arnaud, merci de me dire où tu trouves le DEUXIEME N° de suivi...


----------



## njx (20 Novembre 2003)

c'est bon il est commander le vendeur a la fnac ma dit que je l'aurrai dans  1 a 2 semaine


----------



## ed71 (20 Novembre 2003)

Accrochez vous..

Un amis à commandé un iBookG4 14 pouces des sa sortie sur le store education..., c'est son premier mac en plus, il part de chez Apple et il est debité au tour du 1er novembre, il suit le colis sur TNT et la semaine derniere il le vois enfin mais a deux endroits differents, il a appelé TNT pour explications et il ne savent pas ou il est !! (et il a appelé presque tous les jours), aujourd'hui il demande le responsable commerciale ; apparement le iBokk s'est perdu !! (tout seul comme par hasard...)

comment ca se passe dans ces cas la ? (il n'avait pu avoir l'AppleStore qd il m'a expliqué ca)

@+


----------



## Zitoune (20 Novembre 2003)

hem


----------



## cinto (20 Novembre 2003)

mams a dit:
			
		

> Commnadé à la FNAC Digitale !!



tu a été bien inspiré!

j'ai commandé le mien à la fnac forum où le vendeur a pris son air le plus mystérieux quand je lui ai demandé les délais de livraison - sur l'air de les macs c'est comme le caviar, faut pas être pressé donc dans 2 semaines ou 1 mois...

Or je viens d'apprendre que la fnac digitale était livrée en priorité par rapport aux autres fnac parisienne.

Ils pourrait le dire; dans mon cas il aurait suffit que je traverse la Seine en scooter - temps estimé: 5 mn - pour gagner 3 semaines sur le délai de livraison...


----------



## semac (20 Novembre 2003)

aaaaaaahh je hais les passe droit !!

@+


----------



## kokua (20 Novembre 2003)

Si je comprends bien la FNAC digitale c'est le drive-in de cette chaine de fast-food !!! 











Eh, eh, eh moi je tape mon texte sur mon iBook.
Rappel 22 jours.







moi ----------&gt;  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Karma ------&gt; 




Temple -----&gt;


moi, il y a quelques jours


----------



## cinto (20 Novembre 2003)

tu as raison, profitons de cette attente pour méditer sur les grands sujets de notre temps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







en espèrant toutefois ne pas dépasser tes 22 jours


----------



## semac (21 Novembre 2003)

moi le jour ou j'ai commandé ----------&gt;  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







moi il y a quelque temps ----------------&gt;  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi aujourd'hui ------------------------------&gt;  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















































@+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS :  désolé Kokua de perdre mon Karma mais la je viens d'apprendre ce matin que je n'aurai mon Ibook que la semaine prochaine au mieu !!


----------



## Pavlov (21 Novembre 2003)

Voila, ça fait 23 jours que j'ai commandé le mien. Il est bloqué à la douane depuis une semaine. TNT m'a expliqué par tél. que c'est parce que ses papiers n'étaient pas en règle pour l'importation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















Voilà qui donne une idée du niveau de prestation du service d'expédition d'Apple.
En parallele Apple m'inonde de spam publicitaire du genre "faite votre shopping de noel sur Apple Store" etc... Non mais ils se foutent du monde ou quoi!!! vous imaginez tous ces enfants déçus à qui ils faudra expliquer que le Père-Noël" boit des bières aux luxembourg ou aux pays-abs avec leurs cadeaux au lieu de les livrer!!!


----------



## semac (21 Novembre 2003)

si ça peux te rassurer, Apple promet une grosse réduc pour l'achat d'un Ipod, voir gratos, pour ceux qui ont plus de 2 semaine d'attente et ont acheté leur machine sur Apple Store moi j'ai tout faut !!
j'ai (pour le moment mais c'est pas fini) 21 jours d'attente et je l'ai acheté chez un Apple Center et non sur Apple Store !!
bref tout faut le gars !!

@+


----------



## Blogiver (21 Novembre 2003)

dodobis a dit:
			
		

> où tu trouves le DEUXIEME N° de suivi...



Il apparaît en dessous quelques jours plus tard

"The following items signed for by: XXXXXXXXXX "


----------



## dodobis (21 Novembre 2003)

Blogiver a dit:
			
		

> Il apparaît en dessous quelques jours plus tard
> 
> "The following items signed for by: XXXXXXXXXX "


Merci. J'ai ce N° mais il n'est pas clickable. Que puis-je en faire?


----------



## kokua (21 Novembre 2003)

Grand Lama, donnes moi tes reference d' achat et je modifier le texte d' apple du 04/01/04.

Pour rappel, date américaine ( Mois, jour, année )


----------



## semac (21 Novembre 2003)

oooooohhhhaaaaaahh arrete de remuer le couteau dans la plaie ooohh moyen lama qui flotte dans les air !!
Bon il te plait ton bel Ibook ?

@+


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (21 Novembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> oooooohhhhaaaaaahh arrete de remuer le couteau dans la plaie ooohh moyen lama qui flotte dans les air !!
> Bon il te plait ton bel Ibook ?
> 
> @+



J'espère que tu n'auras pas le pbm de finition de certains et le freeze des autres sinon retour case départ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





pas tappé  pas tappé


----------



## semac (21 Novembre 2003)

ohh tais toi je suis assez a cran comme ça ne va pas me porter la poisse !!

@+


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2003)

si tu le desires, dans ma grande bonté, et pour te dépanner... je suis pret a te ceder mon ibook (en parfaitisime etat) pour la modique somme de 1199  ! et avec la garantie de le recevoir demain... je le jure sur l'honneur


----------



## semac (21 Novembre 2003)

bien tenter au dieu des echecs amis je préfères attendre le mien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+


----------



## Blogiver (22 Novembre 2003)

Blogiver a dit:
			
		

> Il apparaît en dessous quelques jours plus tard
> 
> "The following items signed for by: XXXXXXXXXX "



Oups, je me suis planté. En fait, le nouveau numéro apparaît à la suite du premier, quand Khune und Nagel ... est remplacé par TNT. Y'a pu qu'à récupérer le numéro et l'utiliser sur le tracker du site web de TNT.

Ouf ! Du coup mon iBook est effectivement aller se perdre en Hollande. Grrr....


----------



## NiKo (23 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour,

ma commande (du 04/11) en est au point suivant

Shipment 1 of 1
Carrier Name	                                  Tracking Number
KUEHNE &amp; NAGEL HIGH TECH LOGISTICS 800XXXX

The following items signed for by: HTLKNLXXX

Activity	 Location	 Date / Time (GMT)
Cleared Customs	 TAIPEI, TP, TW	 06 Nov 2003 06:00
Shipment Picked Up	 TAIPEI, TP, TW	 06 Nov 2003 15:44
Depart Terminal	 TAIPEI, TP, TW	 07 Nov 2003 12:50
Arrive Terminal	 LUXEMBOURG, LU, LU	 10 Nov 2003 10:34
Depart Terminal	 LUXEMBOURG, LU, LU	 10 Nov 2003 14:03

Depuis, il n'a pas bougé (j'ai été débité le 13/11), pas un mot de la prise en charge par TNT. J'ai mailé l'applestore mardi, qui m'a répondu en me disant de regarder avec le numéro de tracking directement sur le site de TNT, mais rien... Est-ce normal ? J'ai lu tous les messages, il me semble que même les records d'attente ont été pris en charge par TNT après autant de temps... Qu'en pensez-vous ?

NiKo, futur switcher inquiet et excédé par TNT (et apple qui ne réagit pas beaucoup, sauf pour débiter les gens)


----------



## kokua (24 Novembre 2003)

Il faut dire que depuis que je l'ai reçu, je passe beaucoup de temps dessus, et paradoxallement, moins sur le web malgré que j' ai bazardé mon PM pour surfer sur mon iBook.
Tu comprendras cette semaine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













En tout cas il est bien et fait beaucoup d' effet autour de mon entourage. Véloce, pratique, ...
Panther est rapide, pratique, ...
Mon plus gros regret est de ne pouvoir travailler sur MacOS 9. Certes il reste classic, mais en tant que graphiste tu comprendras que 9 me manque surtout quand je travail sous PSD. Il me reste plus qu' a débourser une fortune pour Adobe CS.

Par contre un petit stress, les cd audio ne sont pas monté ( malgré sa reconnaissance par disk utility? Faut que je trouve l' ERR !


----------



## dodobis (24 Novembre 2003)

Blogiver a dit:
			
		

> Oups, je me suis planté. En fait, le nouveau numéro apparaît à la suite du premier, quand Khune und Nagel ... est remplacé par TNT. Y'a pu qu'à récupérer le numéro et l'utiliser sur le tracker du site web de TNT.
> 
> Ouf ! Du coup mon iBook est effectivement aller se perdre en Hollande. Grrr....


La Hollande est bien le passage obligé pour le mien aussi, puis, suivi TNT (Lyon le 21 Nov) puis livraison attendue chez moi par Jet Services car pas de TNT à Chalon sur Saône. Cependant Jet ne peut rien me dire car le suivi en ligne ne me donne pas encore leur N° de bordereau...


----------



## semac (24 Novembre 2003)

bah c bien ce qui m'embête de passer sous panther, c'est toutes les applis OS9

@+


----------



## dodobis (25 Novembre 2003)

dodobis a dit:
			
		

> La Hollande est bien le passage obligé pour le mien aussi, puis, suivi TNT (Lyon le 21 Nov) puis livraison attendue chez moi par Jet Services car pas de TNT à Chalon sur Saône. Cependant Jet ne peut rien me dire car le suivi en ligne ne me donne pas encore leur N° de bordereau...


IL EST là! Délai total=17 jours depuis la date de commande validée par Apple.
TNT/Jet services me l'a apporté à 14H00 (je croyais qu'ils ne livraient que le matin...).
A première vue, tout va bien (Ibook 800/640/60). Je vais ajouter ce soir la carte airport extrème (seul modèle compatible) pour causer avec mon TI800. Je vous en dirai plus demain...


----------



## jeremiecroupotin (25 Novembre 2003)

Quand je suis passé de os 9 a os X, j'ai pleuré toutes mes ptites application que j'aimai temps et qui passaient  au second rang. C'etait il y a un an.
Maintenant, je me demande l'utilit de garder classic sur mon ordi.

Passer de os 9 a X, c'est un gros pas mais quand il sera fait, vous serez trankil pour longtemps


----------



## semac (25 Novembre 2003)

oooh homme heureux que tu es  !!
profite bien de ta machine !!
25 jours qu'il est commandé et toujours rien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je vais appeler une nouvelle fois mon apple center et si rien est la je crois que je vais annuler la commande et en prendre un à la fnac !

@+


----------



## jeremiecroupotin (25 Novembre 2003)

bah t as raison, parce que la 25 jours sans nouvelle, ca abuse grave


----------



## semac (25 Novembre 2003)

ouuuuuuiii et le plus dur c'est de lire tous les : ça y est le mien est arrivé  ! Il est génial

@+


----------



## Pavlov (25 Novembre 2003)

C'est ce que j'ai voulu faire vendredi...Le  mien est resté 2 semaines immobilisé é la douane suisse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et maintenant qu'il l'ont libéré depuis 4 jours, TNT ne sait pas dire quand il pourra être livré 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 En tout, 27 jours d'attente et toujours rien.
Donc vendredi je prends mon téléphone et j'appèle Apple Store Suisse. Un gars énérve décroche en grommelant "...marre de ces téléphones!" puis tout mielleux, "Apple Store j'écoute" (Authentique). Je lui explique calmement que je souhaite annuler ma commande car je peux trouver le même iBook maintenant dans n'importe quel magasin de Genève. Là le gars m'explique qu'il faut qu'en même attendre d'être livré ensuite Apple envoie un transporteur prendre le coli chez vous et ça peux prendre deux semaine. Ensuite il faut que le transporteur ramène le coli a Apple (devinez combien de temps si c'est TNT qui s'en occupe...) Ensuite seulement ils penvent entamer la procédure de remboursement qui pent durer un mois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Donc au total minimum 2 mois avant de revoir votre blé, si vous le revoyez. La HONTE sur Apple.


----------



## jeremiecroupotin (25 Novembre 2003)

Moi je suis au canada jusqu a mi decembre. Mon pere a commqnde un ibook g4 il y a 15 jours.
Et ca m'enerve car je tiens trop a etre la le jour du deballage. 

Mais en fait, j'y serai ptete bien!!! cool





merci TNT


----------



## semac (25 Novembre 2003)

la "chance" que j'ai c'est de ne pas être passé par Apple Store mais par un Apple Center, je n'ai donc encore rien payer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ce qui veut dire que si ils sont pas foutu de me livrer mercredi j'annule tout !!

@+


----------



## semac (25 Novembre 2003)

t'inquiette parti comme c'est parti il arrivera pas avant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+


----------



## kokua (25 Novembre 2003)

Félicitation heureux papa, ... Cigare?


----------



## NiKo (25 Novembre 2003)

TNT a pris en charge le mien, je devrais être livré mercredi (26/11), soit 22 jours après commande. Presque battu le record.  ;op

NiKo, ouf.


----------



## semac (25 Novembre 2003)

et bien tant que tu n'es pas livre ne cris pas victoire !

@+


----------



## jeremiecroupotin (25 Novembre 2003)

Et c'est un connaisseur qui te parle, n' est ce pas semac?


----------



## semac (25 Novembre 2003)

ohhhh que oui 

@+


----------



## Blogiver (25 Novembre 2003)

çà y est ! J'ai reçu un coup de fil de TNT. Mon iBook est arrivé ! Youpi !


----------



## semac (25 Novembre 2003)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargggghhhh qui a du prozac ????
j'en peux plus je reviens j'vais foute le feu à l'Apple Center !

@+


----------



## méduse à 3 pattes (25 Novembre 2003)

Et si on rebaptisait le topic ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon allez, je le commande dans 5 minutes sur l'apple store, qui de nous deux l'aura en premier ?
Les paris sont ouverts.... et semac aussi il est tout vert d'ailleurs !


----------



## méduse à 3 pattes (25 Novembre 2003)

Voilà c'est fait j'ai commandé tout à l'heure, 
j'ai pris l'ibook 933 avec 640 mo, 60 go et bluetooth pour 1390  !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












mais il y a quelque chose qui m'a surpris : le mec m'a dit que je recevrai ma commande dans 6 jours !!?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je lui ait dit tout étonné que je croyais qu'il fallait compter dans les 3 semaines et il m'a bien réaffirmé que dans 6 jours il serait livré, 3 jours de montage et 3 de livraisons (à 1 voire 2 jours près maximum). 

Je verrai bien, tant mieux si c'est vrai mais je suis quand même très sceptique. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps : concernant l'apple care, on a bien toute la durée de la première année pour y souscrire, quelqu'un s'interrogeait là-dessus je ne sais plus où, enfin vous lui direz si vous le revoyez !


----------



## semac (25 Novembre 2003)

oui tu as toute la première année pour prendre l'apple care
par contre si tu as ton mac dans les 6 jours je fous le feu à mon Apple Center !!!

@+


----------



## Sir (26 Novembre 2003)

FAITS DIVERS
-----------------
Un mac user ayant commandé un ibook G4 a mis le feu a son Apple Center , mécontent de la livraison , il n'a plus se retenir une semaine de plus nous a t il expliqué . L'homme agé d'une treintaine d'anneés est incarceré a la gendarmerie de Gronlandy , il risque jusqu'a 1 an de prison .
S.M.G


----------



## semac (26 Novembre 2003)

oh et merde un de tole pour ça !! y z'a qu'ave livrer comme prévu !!
oooooh l'otes

@+


----------



## Sir (26 Novembre 2003)

Je voulais détendre l'atmosphère mais je ne suis arrivé


----------



## méduse à 3 pattes (26 Novembre 2003)

Ouf, cela n'arrivera pas ! L'Apple Center est sauvé :

Ils ont annulé ma commande à cause du plafond de ma carte bleue, en plus je ne peux pas leur faire de virement car je ne suis pas dans la région d'origine de mon compte ... donc je dois payer par chèque et le délai passe à ... 18 jours !

Voilà qui me parait plus raisonnable ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais je m'y suis préparé psychologiquement depuis un moment, j'ai bien fait de partir travailler en groupe sur mon moi intérieur en laponie du sud pour acquérir la vertueuse patience donc j'encaisse bien ce délai.

Maintenant les choses sérieuses commencent...


----------



## semac (26 Novembre 2003)

si tu veux des conseils pour maîtriser ton moi intérieur, demande moi car depuis le temps que j'attends je suis devenu maitre boudiste en passe de devenir maître Jedi !!

@+


----------



## thibs (26 Novembre 2003)

J'ai passe la commande de mon ibook G4 933 le 8 novembre.
Le 19 novembre j'ai recu un mail de l'applestore pour me prevenir que l'ibook avait quite l'usine.
Et depuis plus rien. Le log du suivi reste desesperemant vide.
Il est ou mon ibook!!!!!!


----------



## méduse à 3 pattes (26 Novembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> si tu veux des conseils pour maîtriser ton moi intérieur, demande moi car depuis le temps que j'attends je suis devenu maitre boudiste en passe de devenir maître Jedi !!



Oui mais non, j'aurais peur que tu me portes la poisse !


----------



## azerty (26 Novembre 2003)

au fait, semac, sur le suivi, il en est où ? parce que presque un mois, c'est quand même suspect, non , pour un IBook ? est-ce qu'il n'aurait pas tout simplement disparu pendant le transport ? ça arrive...


----------



## semac (26 Novembre 2003)

euh la ta peut-être pas tout à fait tort !!

@+


----------



## semac (26 Novembre 2003)

Je sais même pas, je passe par un Apple Center pas par l'Apple store, je ne peux donc pas avoir de suivi !! 

@+


----------



## azerty (26 Novembre 2003)

oui, mais eux doivent bien avoir un suivi ...


----------



## semac (26 Novembre 2003)

c'est bien ce qui m'inquiète, il reste étonament flou en fait je pense qu'ils ont des clients plus important que moi et qu'ils les passent en premier, c'est pour cela que j'ai envie d'annuler mais en même si je repars dans la même galère ailleurs !! pas simple !

@+


----------



## Mulder (26 Novembre 2003)

Ont-ils déjà encaissé ton paiement ?


----------



## Sir (26 Novembre 2003)

Vous subissez tous ma parole !


----------



## Blogiver (26 Novembre 2003)

Bon, ben me voilà en possession du merveilleux iBook G4 ! Je viens de réceptionner le colis aujourd'hui (commandé le 13/11 sur l'Apple Store).

Questions look, le plastique gris ne dénote pas trop. Pas de problème d'assemblage, pas de tâche, pas de pixel mort. 

Bref, y'a plus qu'à profiter de cette belle machine !


----------



## Sir (26 Novembre 2003)

Heureux pour toi


----------



## semac (26 Novembre 2003)

mm c'est bien mais arrêtttéééÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉ de me narguer !!!
j'ai appeler hier soir mon Apple Center en les menaçant d'annuler ma commande si je n'ai rien d'ici la fin de la semaine !!
ils m'ont promis de me livrer cette semaine sympa ça fera 4 semaines d'attente !! youuuupi reccord battu !!

@+


----------



## Sir (26 Novembre 2003)

Tu seras content quand tu l'auras Semac .


----------



## semac (26 Novembre 2003)

Yes sir mais je finis par croire que je ne l'ai jamais commander et que tout ça est un fantasme !!
allez quoi il arrive aujourd'hui j'en ai marre maintenant, bon on a bien rigolé ! mais maintenant il faudrai me le donner quand même !!

@+


----------



## Sir (26 Novembre 2003)

Je n'ai jamais connu l'attente d'une machine mais je compatis


----------



## semac (26 Novembre 2003)

merci ça fait du bien de se sentir épaulé

@+


----------



## Sir (26 Novembre 2003)

De rien vieux


----------



## takezo (26 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour à tous !
Bon ben j'ai craqué moi aussi pour chni Ibook G4 14". L'angoisse et l'attente commence donc ! Le truc, c'est que j'ai commandé Lundi soir, et que mardi matin, j'avais déjà l'icone "Shipped" dans l'etat de mes commandes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Par contre, le suivi de colis ne marche pas sur l'appleStore. Le service est temporairement inactif. En tout cas, je suis comme un bébé qui tend la main vers son hochet sans pouvoir l'atteindre. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais bon, il me reste encore mon PB G3 "Pismo", que je ne me suis pas resolu à vendre...elle me possede cette becane ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Menu du mois : Pates au beurre et riz à l'eau !


----------



## semac (26 Novembre 2003)

moi j'aurai préféré qu'il ne soit allez que dans le larzac mais qu'il soit arriver !! m'en fou qu'il se paie du bon temps mon mac ! moi j'attend !!

@+


----------



## psyko (26 Novembre 2003)

ba voila pour moi
commander le 18 sur l'appel store
tnt est passé ce matin chez moi.
des que je l'ai récupéré je vous donnerai mes impressions


----------



## semac (26 Novembre 2003)

oh je rêve mais arrêté de me nargue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



le prochain qui me dit qu'il a reçu son Ibook je demande au grand ordonateur de le virer du forum !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+


----------



## psyko (26 Novembre 2003)

tu vois semac
depuis le temps que t'attends 
t'aurai eu le temps d'annuler ta commande et de le commander sur le store

tchusss

signer un switcher content de l'avoir recu


----------



## semac (26 Novembre 2003)

ooohh l'otes comment y mouche !! on voit que tu viens du monde PC toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+


----------



## thibs (26 Novembre 2003)

Commander le 8, expedier le 19, et depuis plus rien.

Au fait tu as pris quoi comme config?


----------



## semac (26 Novembre 2003)

y'a quand même un mechant problème chez Apple
en ce qui me concerne mais tout le monde s'en fou 
mon mac fantome est un Ibook G4 933 mhz 14" 640 mo Ram
enfin pour peut que ce que je commande n'arrive pas comme convenu !

@+


----------



## thibs (26 Novembre 2003)

Comme par hasard moi aussi c'est un ibook 933 60Go 256Mo.


----------



## semac (26 Novembre 2003)

je crois que c'est la config la plus reclamé d'ou les problèmes !!

@+


----------



## thibs (26 Novembre 2003)

C'est bizarre car je n'ai pas l'impression que la fabrication pose probleme, le mien a ete expedie le 19, mais c'est la livraison.


----------



## semac (26 Novembre 2003)

méfiance, l'histoire a montré que la fiabilité des informations sur le suivi est plus que douteuse !

@+


----------



## thibs (26 Novembre 2003)

Oui, mais j'ai recu un mail de l'applestore m'indiquant le depart de l'ibook de l'usine et mon compte a ete debite.


----------



## semac (27 Novembre 2003)

oh mais pour débiter le compte y'a pas de porblèmes tout le monde a été débité c'est après que ça se gate !

@+


----------



## Sir (27 Novembre 2003)

Psyko c quoi comme mac que ta commande ?


----------



## semac (27 Novembre 2003)

bon bah c'est pas encore aujourd'hui que je vais l'avoir mon Ibook !
27 ème jours d'attente !
qui dit mieux, j'espère personne, laissé moi au moins ça !

@+


----------



## Sir (27 Novembre 2003)

Faut esperer pour toi avant la fin de la semaine !!


----------



## semac (27 Novembre 2003)

si je l'ai pas avant la fin de la semaine j'annule la commande
mais alors la préparez vous à souffrir car il va falloir que je me défoule sur quelqu'un !!

@+


----------



## Sir (27 Novembre 2003)

Oh l'autre !


----------



## opcvm (27 Novembre 2003)

Salut à tous,

Je pensais recevoir mon i-book à la fête du slip...
Que nenni, j'ai eu un coup de fil de TNT (C'est de la dynamite !!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) ce matin à 08h00 pour me dire qu'ils étaient passés hier. Mais, je n'étais pas là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



===&gt; Je leur ai dit de repasser demain matin... Youpi !!! 

Commande par Apple Store avec ADC le 13/11/2003 reçu le 27/11/2003...
===&gt; 14 jours ... Record non battu


----------



## semac (27 Novembre 2003)

oh je reve !!! moi 28 jours et toujours rien
bouuuoouuuuuhouuuuu

@+


----------



## thibs (27 Novembre 2003)

Moi non plus toujours rien. Ce qui m'inquiete c'est qu'il a quite l'usine normalement le 19 et depuis le log du suivi d'expedition est desesperement vide.
J'ai envoye un mail a l'applestore pour avoir des precisions.
On vera bien

COURAGE, il arrivera bien un jour.


----------



## Sir (28 Novembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> oh je reve !!! moi 28 jours et toujours rien
> bouuuoouuuuuhouuuuu
> 
> @+





pas de chance ca ...


----------



## semac (28 Novembre 2003)

je sais plus quoi faire annulé ma commande et repasser une commande sur l'Apple Store ou attendre que ces gros incompétents daigne me livrer un jour peut être !

@+


----------



## opcvm (28 Novembre 2003)

C'est pareil pour moi.. Le suivi est HS...

J'ai juste le départ de l'usine le 19 Novembre 2003....après plus rien...

J'ai hate d'être demain matin....plage de livraiosn 9h- 13h00...
===&gt; Je suis toujours livré le dernier


----------



## semac (28 Novembre 2003)

pour une fois tu risques de ne pas être le dernier, je pense que je serai le dernier !!
je crois même que je vais recevoir mon Ibook G4 quand sortira l'Ibook G5

@+


----------



## semac (28 Novembre 2003)

IIIIIIIIILLLLLLLLLLL est aaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrivé !!
il est la, il est la,il est la,il est la,il est la,il est la,il est la,il est la,il est la,il est la,il est la,il est la,il est la,il est la,il est la,il est la,il est la,il est la,il est la,il est la,il est la,il est la,il est la,il est la,il est la,il est la,il est la,il est la,il est la,il est la,il est la,il est la,il est la,il est la,il est la,il est la,il est la,il est la,il est la,il est la,il est la,il est la,il est la,il est la,il est la,il est la,il est la,il est la,il est la,il est la,il est la,il est la,il est la,il est la,il est la,il est la,il est la,il est la,il est la,il est la,il est la,il est la,
enfin ils m'ont appelé, enfin je les ai appelé et ils m'ont la formule magique : 
- "oui un Ibook 14" 933 avec 640 mo de Ram et un Isight" 
- moi tremblant : "euh ouiiii"
- eux : "oui il est arrivé"
YYYYyyyyyyYYYYYeeeepppppaaaaa
Bon j'en dis pas plus je fonce le chercher car bien sur ils finissent à 18 heures

@+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (homme heureux)


----------



## jeremiecroupotin (28 Novembre 2003)

semac, tu nous feras un topic total (deballage, installation, performance) pour la peine
 heureux veinard


----------



## dfromparis (28 Novembre 2003)

@Semac:
c'est bon, on le voit plus pendant au moins 3 mois!!!
Bah tu vois, c'était pas la peine de t'NRV tout à l'heure...
peace &amp; ...


----------



## semac (28 Novembre 2003)

ça y est j'ai fait le chèque, il est dans la voiture y'a plus qu'à attendre ce soir !!!
oui mais c'est trop long ce soir !!
enfin je l'ai vu car on a monté la Ram pour la tester !!
il est magnifique bon c'est vrai que les assemblages ne sont pas aussi bien que sur un PowerBook mais il est quand même super beau !!!!!!
j'adore bon je vous en dirai plus ce soir ou demain si j'ai des problèmes avec mon ADSL.
AAAAAAAaaaaa je suis heurux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















































































































































































































































































@+


----------



## psyko (28 Novembre 2003)

alors pour ceux qui posaient la question plus haut le miens c'est un 12 640 de ram 40 de disk airport et la dent bleu.

voila je vais ouvrir le carton maintenant 
@ plus tard pour mes premières impressions


----------



## dfromparis (28 Novembre 2003)

Je comprends.... c'est horrible, hein, de savoir la bête si proche et de pas pouvoir la toucher....

Tu verras, à l'usage tu ne regarderas même plus les PB.....

Enjoy!


----------



## semac (28 Novembre 2003)

aaaaarghh i hope so dimitry !!
(enfin je sais pas si c ton prenom)
mais j'ai hâte de tester mon Ibook G4 933 mhz, 640 mo Ram, Isight
hihihi ça prend tout son sens de le dire !! maintenant je ressens une légitimité à le dire !!





@+


----------



## Sir (28 Novembre 2003)

Quand je te disais que tu l'aurais pour la fin de la semaine Semac ...


----------



## semac (28 Novembre 2003)

Bon et bein voilà j'ai ma petite machine dans ma maison, tout est installé, tout fonctionne à merveille, pas un pixel mort !
Je trouve l'écran très grand pour un 14", je le trouve super beau et en plus j'ai pas de problème de plastique mal emboîté ou autre
Bref il est SUPERBE !!!! 
Bon il faut que je m'habitue à Panthere, bah oui j'en étais encore à 9.2.
Enfin je suis super content de ma super machine, reste à la tester plus en détails pour avoir des impressions plus complètes !!

Have a good day !






 Un homme heureux


----------



## azerty (28 Novembre 2003)

enfin ! félicitations... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







              comme quoi "patience et longueur de temps valent mieux que...heu...etc..."


----------



## Pavlov (28 Novembre 2003)

Le mien n'est toujour pas arrivée. Aujourd'hui je vais féter le premier mois d'attente...31 jours. Je crois que je détiens le record non?


----------



## semac (28 Novembre 2003)

c'est un Ibook que tu attends ?
si c'est un Ibook alors la je dis respect !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a good day !






 Un homme heureux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(bah oui j'ai eu mon Ibook !)


----------



## azerty (28 Novembre 2003)

...au fait, semac, maintenant que tu es un homme heu-reux, y'a plus de raison que ton avatar fasse cette tête là...


----------



## semac (28 Novembre 2003)

bah quoi y sourit bon il est pas super beau mais y sourit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a good day !






 Un homme heureux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(bah oui j'ai eu mon Ibook !)


----------



## Pavlov (29 Novembre 2003)

Les gars, je vais l'attendre encore longtemps mon ibook...tres longtemps....très très très longtemps...

Fax de TNT recu aujourd'hui:

Cher Monsieur,
Selon notre entretien téléphonique de ce jour, concernant votre envoi Apple n°.............., nous vous confirmons par la présente qu'après nos recherches auprès de nos dépôts en Suisse, votre envoi n'a pas pu être localisé, celui-ci peut alors être considéré comme perdu.
Nous vous prions de bien vouloir nous excuser...bla bla bla....

Je serais censuré sur ce forum si je vous disais ce que j'en pense. J'ai demandé à l'AppleStore de me remboursé immédiatement afin que je puisse acheter un autre ordinateur auprès d'un revendeur compétent. Mais vu leur inefficacité je crains le pire: quel vont être les délais d'attente pour revoir mon blé???

Pavlov ch... sur Apple


----------



## semac (29 Novembre 2003)

Je ne voudrai pas t'effrayer mais j'ai entendu parler de 1 à 2 mois !!

bon courage !


----------



## dfromparis (29 Novembre 2003)

Si c'est ça et pour te couvrir (car il faut être TRES TRES procédurier dans ces cas-là) il faut que tu fasses:
1) Envoyer un recommandé avec accusé de reception à TNT avec la copie de fax que tu as reçu et en leur demandant une compensation pour la gêne occasionnée
2) Envoyer un recommandé AR à l'Apple Store avec le fax de TNT et ton bon de commande, leur dire que tu trouve ça inadmissible (essaye de retrouver sur ton récipissé de commande si Apple indique des délais de livraison) et que tu exiges remboursement immédiat ou un avoir de compensation de XXX euros pour la gêne occasionnée sous peine de poursuite via des associations de consommateur ou aux instances de régulation du commerce.

Après tu les harcèles au téléphone pour obtenir gain de cause.

J'ai un ami qui s'est fait remboursé en à peine 15 jours.

Ce n'est pas spécifique à Apple, j'ai eu un problème identique avec Bouygues Telecom et j'ai eu le téléphone à moitié prix et 1 mois de forfait offert.

Aller, c'est peut-être un mal dans un bien ton histoire!


----------



## thibs (29 Novembre 2003)

Peut-tu preciser la date d'expedition de ton ibook, car a mon avis , comme les envois doivent etre groupe, il y a surement plusieur colis qui ont du etre perdu en meme temps.

Le mien a ete expedier le 19 Novembre, et je l'attend toujours.


----------



## semac (29 Novembre 2003)

ouuuuuuula 19 jours d'attente mon pauvre amis c'est pas bien mechant !
on peux te plaindre à partir de 25 jours !! moi je me suis arrêté à 28 nettement suffisant !!

Have a good day !






 Un homme heureux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(bah oui j'ai eu mon Ibook !)


----------



## Sebang (29 Novembre 2003)

thibs a dit:
			
		

> Peut-tu preciser la date d'expedition de ton ibook, car a mon avis , comme les envois doivent etre groupe, il y a surement plusieur colis qui ont du etre perdu en meme temps.
> 
> Le mien a ete expedier le 19 Novembre, et je l'attend toujours.



Le mien a été expédié le 3 novembre et je l'ai reçu en début de semaine (le 21 pour être précis). Donc faut pas s'inquiéter pour l'instant, rien de grave !


----------



## melaure (29 Novembre 2003)

En résumé, que peut-on dire des délais de livraisons via l'AppleStore, les vépéceistes et la Fnac ?

Mes parents et moi-même, nous avons l'intention d'en offrir un à ma soeur pour Noël. S'il y a plus d'un mois de délai, ca risque d'être galère ...


----------



## KloDo (29 Novembre 2003)

Hello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et bien voila... Je vais être un futur switcher, je viens en effet de passer commande au tel avec l'AppleStore (commande avec ADC) d'un iBook G4 12" 800, 640Mo de RAM, 40Go DD, AirportExtreme et Bluetooth.

Le vendeur m'a annoncé entre une semaine et 10j de délais, je croise les doigts


----------



## semac (29 Novembre 2003)

Franchement je pense que 15 à 20 jours par Apple Store est un maximum ceux comme moi qui ont attendu un mois sont des cas exceptionnel ou le matériel a été perdu un moment ou comme moi sont passé par des Apple Center de moindre importance que la Fnac par exemple donc priorité à la Fnacou à l'Apple Store !
Mais je crois que l'on peut considéré entre une vingtaine de jours comme un délai maximum réaliste

@+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sur mon Ibook


----------



## jeremiecroupotin (30 Novembre 2003)

12 jour pour mon pere en passant par l'applestore. C'etait un iboo g4 12 pouce


----------



## kokua (30 Novembre 2003)

Chapeau à Semac, champion de la patience !!!

28 jours ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Beaucoup de respect, Ô grand maître Lama vénéré.


----------



## melaure (30 Novembre 2003)

Merci je ne vais pas tarder alors ...


----------



## semac (1 Décembre 2003)

Merci de m'avoir accompagné dans cette aventure et d'avoir fait preuve de compation !!


----------



## Pavlov (2 Décembre 2003)

Voilà! ce WE j'ai acheté un PB12" NA!!!
J'ai envoyé des lettres recommandée et j'ai commencer de harceler Apple pour qu'il me rendent mon blé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









PS: j'ai installé panther sur mon nouveau PB et il plante tout le temps.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je m'adresse ici aux maitre lamas de ce forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




: est-ce que ce serait pas une histoire de Karma tout ça? Non? 
Qu'est-ce que j'ai fait au bon dieu pour mériter ça moi???


----------



## Sir (2 Décembre 2003)

De meme


----------



## semac (2 Décembre 2003)

je viens de passer commande d'une carte Airport Extreme sur l'Apple Store je crois que je deviens Mazo !!


----------



## jeremiecroupotin (2 Décembre 2003)

y en a qui sont perseverant dans la vie.

28 jours, record a battre.....


----------



## semac (2 Décembre 2003)

ah non 28 jours j'ai donné j'espère que pour une misérable carte ça ira plus vite !


----------



## ed71 (3 Décembre 2003)

celui de mon ami a ete retrouve retrouvé par tnt, il vient de le recevoir... 40-50 jours au total...


----------



## Kittynui (3 Décembre 2003)

Pavlov a dit:
			
		

> Voilà! ce WE j'ai acheté un PB12" NA!!!
> J'ai envoyé des lettres recommandée et j'ai commencer de harceler Apple pour qu'il me rendent mon blé
> 
> 
> ...



NAN MAIS AU LIEU DE GUEULER POUR RIEN EST-CE QUE T'AS APPELE APPLE ASSISTANCE OU FAIS CE QU'ON T'AS DIT DE FAIRE: UNE CLEAN INSTALL?


----------



## KloDo (4 Décembre 2003)

Toujours à Taipei !

IBOOK 12.1/800G4/640/40/CMBO/AP/BT/KBOSF

Activity  Location  Date / Time (GMT) 
Cleared Customs  TAIPEI, TP, TW  02 Dec 2003 06:00 
Shipment Picked Up  TAIPEI, TP, TW  02 Dec 2003 11:13 

Il a été commandé vendredi 28/11 a 19h.

J'espère que ça aura bougé d'ici demain...


----------



## antmuc (8 Décembre 2003)

Finalement tout le monde n'est pas concerné par les problèmes de livraison. Mon expérience:

iBook G4 commandé sur l'Apple Store le 18 novembre, livré le 27 nov. (en Allemagne, donc moins de problèmes apparemment)

Bug Panther dès le premier jour, donc appel à Apple Care (oui j'étais tout nouveau utilisateur Mac, inexpérimenté et perdu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Au lieu d'identifier le problème de MàJ Panther pourtant facile à trouver sur le forum Web, le type me dit que le lecteur CD est cassé et que le mieux est un échange de machine, et me relance automatiquement une commande.

Le lendemain j'identifie le pb, réinstalle le système, et tout fonctionne. J'appelle alors en me plaignant (un peu) de l'incompétence de l'Apple Care et en disant que je garde mon iBook, on me dit ok, la nouvelle commande est annulée.

Aujourd'hui, appel de TNT pour m'annoncer la livraison du nouvel iBook!!!

Quelqu'un veut un iBook???


----------



## Lodoss (8 Décembre 2003)

Bon moi j'ai commandé le mien vendredi 5 décembre
C'était ma fête  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 un iBook g4 12" avec 640 mo de mémoire et carte airport 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Normalement, je l'ai pour le 19 décembre croisons les doigts et je vais prier Cahetel (c'est mon ange gardien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) pour qu'il prenne soin de mon iBook


----------



## Lodoss (8 Décembre 2003)

Lodoss a dit:
			
		

> Normalement, je l'ai pour le 19 décembre


j'espère que ce sera celui de l'année 2003


----------



## semac (8 Décembre 2003)

mmmmmh je te le souhaite, mais visiblement Apple et TNT ont résolu pas mal de leur problème du début !
les livraisons semblent plus rapide qu'auparavant !


----------



## KloDo (9 Décembre 2003)

Il a enfin quitté taipei !
Mais pas trop vite, hein.

Cleared Customs  TAIPEI, TP, TW  02 Dec 2003 06:00 
Shipment Picked Up  TAIPEI, TP, TW  02 Dec 2003 11:13 
Depart Terminal  TAIPEI, TP, TW  04 Dec 2003 12:30 
Arrive Terminal  LUXEMBOURG, LU, LU  05 Dec 2003 10:41 

Au Luxembourg, donc, depuis vendredi 5/12 (commandé le 28/11).
J'espère qu'il va partir de là bas ce soir!


----------



## semac (9 Décembre 2003)

courage ça approche mais tu verras l'attente vaut le coup !


----------



## Superayate (9 Décembre 2003)

hello tout le monde! voilà je comptre m'acheter l'ibook 800 (ce sera mon premier mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et je voulais savoir si en passant par la fnac, les delais serais racourcis et si l'offre éduction marche aussi à la fnac (étant étudiant, -6% je prends lol !!). A propos, est il possible de rajouter les 6% de reduc qu'offre la fnac à ses adhérents?? car si je me tape du 11% de reduc ca me plairai bien


----------



## bertouille (9 Décembre 2003)

c'est peut-être beaucoup demander... Je ne crois pas que l'offre de l'Apple Store Education peut être utilisée à la Fnac. En gros, t'as donc 6% soit par l'AS Education, soit par la carte adhérent fnac. Dans le premier, tu peux modifier un peu le modèle que tu veux. Dans le second, tu as ton ordi tout de suite.


----------



## KloDo (9 Décembre 2003)

Il y a des chances pour que je l'ai cet aprem  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il est parti de Heindhoven hier soir.
Or, ma petite housse commandée sur AppleStore la semaine dernière, est arrivée le lendemain de son départ de Heindoven.

J'ai hâteuuuuuuuuuuu. En fait, mélange de peur et de joie ! 





)))))))))))


----------



## méduse à 3 pattes (9 Décembre 2003)

Non les deux réduc ne sont pas cimulables mais prends l'adc student -20% sur ton mac en plus tu recevras un joli t-shirt et plein de courriers et magazines en anglais.

J'ai reçu mon pack hier, le t shirt a une petite pomme sur le coeur avec marqué "developer connection" à côté ça fait tout de suite classe et surtout ça me fait délirer de le porter alors que je ne sais même pas comment s'éteint un mac  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (jamais utilisé de ma vie). 

A propos, vous avez des guides pratiques sur panther à me conseiller ? (désolé pour le hors sujet, soit dit en passant)

@+


----------



## Superayate (9 Décembre 2003)

En fait, je vais essayer de vous expliquez le principe des 6% de réduc à la fnac (pour ceux qui le savent pas). Lorsque l'on devient adhérent, la fnac nous file des point pour obtenir plus tard des bons de réduc, des réduc sur des prix, ou plein d'autres conneries. Mais la fnac offre aussi une journée (que l'on choisit qd on veut) où tous les adhérent ont le droit d'avoir 6% sur le matos info, hifi tv... et 10% sur les livres, DVD, CD audio... Donc cette réduc peut être apliqué à un ensemble d'achat, ce n'est pas une réduc temporaire sur un produit précis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



De plus, je pense que la fnac applique les 6% de réduc de l'offre éducation, car pourquoi ldlc le ferai et pas la fnac qui d'habitude le fait sur d'autres produit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




enfin bref, je pense la meilleur chose à faire est de demander directement


----------



## KloDo (9 Décembre 2003)

LOLOL
En rentrant de la fac à 12h... Que vois-je à côté de moi?
Un camion TNT !
Qui a de suite bifurqué pour passer à l'Aeroport.
J'ai bien regardé l'allure du livreur et son immatriculation, lol
Passage rapide sur le site de TNT : mon iBook est en effet arrivé à Nice il y a ~45mn !

Donc à mon avis... Ca ne devrait vraiment plus tarder


----------



## semac (10 Décembre 2003)

quel sac as tu commandé pour ton Ibook ?


----------



## KloDo (10 Décembre 2003)

VNR !
J'ai envie de plastiquer TNT (ils portent bien leur nom).
J'ai poireauté tout l'aprem chez moi, vu que l'iBook est bien arrivé à Nice 11h, et était en "out for delivery" 30mn plus tard.
Chose qui a servie à rien...
Toutes les heures, jusqu'à 20h, j'ai matté le tracking pour voir ce qu'il se passé, mais au delà de 16h j'ai perdu espoir.
Et à ~20h, sur leur site : "Receiver on Holiday", indiqué à 14h.
Info bidon puisqu'il n'a pas mis les pieds dans la résidence, donc encore moins chez moi, et encore moins de message dans la boite aux lettres.

J'ai appellé tnt un peu plus tard, mais plus personne, l'appel à basculé sur Marseille qui n'a pu me dire autre chose que de les rappeller demain matin :L

Et bien sur, demain je ne vais quasiment pas avoir la possibilité de m'en oqp  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sinon, pour la housse, il s'agit juste de la "Second Skin" qu'on peut trouver à la fnac ou sur l'apple store, qu'on a vu dans ce topic ou un autre


----------



## KloDo (11 Décembre 2003)

Il est arrivé a 12h !!

Que du bonheur... ;-)


----------



## semac (11 Décembre 2003)

Ah le bonheur va commencer pour toi !


----------

